# Propex Assessment



## RandomBloke (7 August 2008)

Hi, has anyone ever sat or know anything about the Propex assesment? What saort of questions they ask etc?

Thanks


----------



## skyQuake (7 August 2008)

Maths, markets, and logic tests. Standard-ish interviews later which is basically your chance to shine.


----------



## RandomBloke (7 August 2008)

What type of maths, ie basic multiplication, subtraction, division etc. Also any more info on the markets questions?


----------



## Ben (7 August 2008)

Logic is very easy and you get 3 mins, maths q's are a mix of +,-,*,/ and are all fairly easy, you get 3 mins for 20 q's, if your good you'd probably finish 15-16, financial markets questions are easy if you know your stuff, 6 mins but the time limit isnt a problem with these


----------



## rossw (8 August 2008)

yes

pretty much what ben said above...


----------



## RandomBloke (8 August 2008)

Sounds ok, is it a good place to work?


----------



## Tobi (8 August 2008)

Do they still accept new applications now? i think assessment was 1- 2 weeks ago and now it's in the interviews process.


----------



## MRC & Co (9 August 2008)

RandomBloke said:


> Sounds ok, is it a good place to work?




Are you serious?

It is a proprietary futures trading position!  If you love trading, how can it NOT be good?  

People there seem pretty nice to me.


----------



## skyQuake (11 August 2008)

its serious. Which means that if you are not prepared to devote the next few years of your life trading, then its not for you.


----------



## MRC & Co (13 August 2008)

skyQuake said:


> its serious. Which means that if you are not prepared to devote the next few years of your life trading, then its not for you.




Exactly my point.


----------



## white_goodman (20 November 2008)

i  shouldnt have picked a property economics degree.... i presume most traders are young?


----------



## MRC & Co (20 November 2008)

Yeh, most traders are pretty young White, though age doesn't really make a difference, only that you can afford to spend the time being paid biscuits, to try and crack it and learn to be a trader as a career.  

Most of the older traders seem to be guys who were doing it since a younger age.


----------



## white_goodman (20 November 2008)

hmm would have loved to applied for a company like that... i guess ill have to enjoy trading from home. How do you find it working there MRC?


----------



## MRC & Co (20 November 2008)

Yeh, it's a good company, great people.

Send a resume in for the trainee program, next intake is in Feb I believe.  Though, think it is preferable your degree is finished and will have to do testing, interviews etc.


----------



## white_goodman (20 November 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Yeh, it's a good company, great people.
> 
> Send a resume in for the trainee program, next intake is in Feb I believe.  Though, think it is preferable your degree is finished and will have to do testing, interviews etc.




hmm well ive got a year to go at uni and my economics degree is property not finance related... and i got a cadet role with another year to go... i take it they totally ignore or prefer no prior trading experience?


----------



## Largesse (20 November 2008)

MRC & Co,

if i'm graduating in June 09 should i bother applying in Feb? i'll only be taking 2 subjects through the semester so i could work part time 

Also, how indepth does your trading knowledge need to be?
I am very interested in it, and do a fair bit of my own research but am i going to need to know about all that lovely probability stuff like Markov chains etc? 
I'm completing a Commerce/Finance degree, but not alot of that stuff is relevant to trading


----------



## MRC & Co (20 November 2008)

Largeese, not sure.  Just email them and ask anyways, no harm in trying, but I doubt it.  Prob need to do it full-time.  As for the knowledge, you will need to do a test as stated at the top of the thread and interviews.  Don't need to be a walking trading textbook or anything like that.  Just show your passion if you make interviews and don't start woffling on about EW or any kind of crystal ball.  It's all scalping futs, so some basic price levels, order book, support/resistance, trendlines, volume are probably the most important. 

White, previous trading experience is a benefit.

Sorry, can't help much more, I'm only a newb myself.


----------



## white_goodman (21 November 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Largeese, not sure.  Just email them and ask anyways, no harm in trying, but I doubt it.  Prob need to do it full-time.  As for the knowledge, you will need to do a test as stated at the top of the thread and interviews.  Don't need to be a walking trading textbook or anything like that.  Just show your passion if you make interviews and don't start woffling on about EW or any kind of crystal ball.  It's all scalping futs, so some basic price levels, order book, support/resistance, trendlines, volume are probably the most important.
> 
> White, previous trading experience is a benefit.
> 
> Sorry, can't help much more, I'm only a newb myself.




ill ask you some more questions when i get round to finishing my course, good luck


----------



## Largesse (24 November 2008)

MRC did you apply for trading desks at any of the banks?

would you say propex (tibra etc) scrutinize academic results as much as the banks do?

if not, how important were they on a scale of 1 to 10.

reason i ask is because i just walked out of my corporate finance exam, and i now want to kill myself...


----------



## MRC & Co (24 November 2008)

Sorry man, I don't have a clue what they look for exactly.

Oh, didn't apply for trading desks at any bank either.  Rather create my own style than make a market.


----------



## Naked shorts (29 November 2008)

Whats the remuneration like at this place? Do you get a commission for trading well?


----------



## MRC & Co (30 November 2008)

You are only limited by your ability to trade and the volume you can move.

If your trading a big market(s) with big volume and doing well, then.........

Really only limited by your own ability, beliefs, psychological makeup IMO.


----------



## Naked shorts (30 November 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> You are only limited by your ability to trade and the volume you can move.
> 
> If your trading a big market(s) with big volume and doing well, then.........
> 
> Really only limited by your own ability, beliefs, psychological makeup IMO.




So you are using their money right? do you have to put in any money of your own? do they allow you to use more and more leverage the better you get?

What do people normally do after they finish working with them?


----------



## professor_frink (30 November 2008)

Naked shorts said:


> So you are using their money right? do you have to put in any money of your own? do they allow you to use more and more leverage the better you get?
> 
> What do people normally do after they finish working with them?




If they are anything like the rest of the daytrading community, they probably leave burnt out, stressed, with high blood pressure, a drinking problem and will take whatever promises them a day with low stress levels and cushy guaranteed pay.

So most would probably end up working for the govt


----------



## MRC & Co (30 November 2008)

lol, if you are interested in details, email them and ask.  I'm only going into basics as it's not my place to say.

Sounds about right Professor, ha ha ha.

What do you do after you finish trading?  I guess sit on a beach in the Maldives somewhere.  Don't think any plan to go back to regular work.


----------



## professor_frink (30 November 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> lol, if you are interested in details, email them and ask.  I'm only going into basics as it's not my place to say.
> 
> Sounds about right Professor, ha ha ha.
> 
> What do you do after you finish trading?  I guess sit on a beach in the Maldives somewhere.  Don't think any plan to go back to regular work.




Funny you mention that, but that's actually what I'm lookin at doing(for a little while anyway). The comment about high blood pressure comes after having visited the doc last week. Apparently it's not drastically high, but considering I'm 28, was high enough to warrant a lecture from the doc. Got the same lecture from my mum when I told her(she's a nurse), she informed me that it runs on both sides of the family too

Half the problem comes from not doing enough outside of trading - working from home with access to markets around the clock means I struggle to switch off at all at night.


----------



## Naked shorts (30 November 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Funny you mention that, but that's actually what I'm lookin at doing(for a little while anyway). The comment about high blood pressure comes after having visited the doc last week. Apparently it's not drastically high, but considering I'm 28, was high enough to warrant a lecture from the doc.



 
Hopefully this picture of Tahiti will help you lower it


----------



## MRC & Co (30 November 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Funny you mention that, but that's actually what I'm lookin at doing(for a little while anyway). The comment about high blood pressure comes after having visited the doc last week. Apparently it's not drastically high, but considering I'm 28, was high enough to warrant a lecture from the doc. Got the same lecture from my mum when I told her(she's a nurse), she informed me that it runs on both sides of the family too
> 
> Half the problem comes from not doing enough outside of trading - working from home with access to markets around the clock means I struggle to switch off at all at night.




ha ha, yeh, I never thought trading could be so frustrating and angering until I decided to sit infront of the screen and trade all day long!  Probably a good idea to have a well deserved break!  

Yeh, I find the more serious I take trading, the less time I get outside also.  Infact, I currently play NO sports, my god, that would have never happened just a year ago!  

Trade all day, then research all night and ponder over what trades I took that day and how I am going to time better entries (and to think I used to worry so much more about exits).  

All worth it in the end though, I wouldn't rather be doing anything else when I sit back and think about it.  Just have to find a balance I guess.  

Good luck Professor!  Another trader I know just came back from somewhere similar, and he looked like a new man!  Clear eyes and a healthy tan!  God I could do with that!

That picture above sure makes me jealous!


----------



## professor_frink (30 November 2008)

Naked shorts said:


> Hopefully this picture of Tahiti will help you lower it




Cheers NS!



MRC & Co said:


> ha ha, yeh, I never thought trading could be so frustrating and angering until I decided to sit infront of the screen and trade all day long!  Probably a good idea to have a well deserved break!
> 
> Yeh, I find the more serious I take trading, the less time I get outside also.  Infact, I currently play NO sports, my god, that would have never happened just a year ago!
> 
> ...




Same here with the sports. Went from playing soccer and golf once a week to pretty well nothing. Find something, anything outside of trading to help strike a balance. Otherwise you might end up with a drinking problem and high blood pressure before you turn 30!

You've pretty well described my life since early 2006 MRC, trade, review, research, sleep, rinse and repeat. 

A job that requires no thinking whatsoever, a pay check each and every week plus the ability to do some position trading so I don't completely lose touch might keep me occupied for a while.

The missus and I have been discussing how long this will last. Anywhere from 6 weeks to 2 years seems to be the rough timeframe. I think it will all depend on how well I handle being told what to do


----------



## Naked shorts (30 November 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Cheers NS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, go for a run. you will feel soo good after it (don't go for a run on a treadmill).

You will be able to sleep better, think clearer, handle stress better, you wont be as tired when you get up in the morning, and best of all, it gives you time to think of creative money making schemes 

Its interesting looking at all the different houses and such. Go down streets you have never been before just to have a look. Make your way up a hill to see the view from the top. Admire the water and imagine your sailing on it (if your near water). Go now, don't procrastinate. Report back here when your done and tell us how you feel (Im about to go for mine to).

And to try and make my post somewhat relevant to the topic, does Propex like people who are physically active?::


----------



## gav (30 November 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Funny you mention that, but that's actually what I'm lookin at doing(for a little while anyway). The comment about high blood pressure comes after having visited the doc last week. Apparently it's not drastically high, but considering I'm 28, was high enough to warrant a lecture from the doc. Got the same lecture from my mum when I told her(she's a nurse), she informed me that it runs on both sides of the family too
> 
> Half the problem comes from not doing enough outside of trading - working from home with access to markets around the clock means I struggle to switch off at all at night.




Supplementing with magnesium and hawthorn berry tablets are fantastic for reducing high blood pressure.  They are natural, so no nasty side affects like most blood pressure medication.  (my g/f is a naturopath)

Have you thought about joining a gym?  3 x 45min sessions per week will do you wonders


----------



## MichaelD (30 November 2008)

gav said:


> Supplementing with magnesium and hawthorn berry tablets are fantastic for reducing high blood pressure.  They are natural, so no nasty side affects like most blood pressure medication.




Care to point out any adequately powered double blind placebo controlled studies showing that any of these statements are true? (Or should we take your word for it?)


----------



## MRC & Co (1 December 2008)

Yeh, I'm a lot newer to it than you Professor, but I can definatley relate.   
I think if I did a job that required no thinking, I would be bored out of my brain.  

Sounds like the missus is a good one, if she can already joke about it! ha ha.  Though, does p*ss them off after a while!  But hey, gotta get your priorities straight 

Being able to trade for a living is a dream of mine, so accomplishing it is something when I go to my grave, I can smile upon. A real hard damn goal achieved!


----------



## mike12nv (3 February 2009)

Hi guys,


I have been invited to join come for a 30 min financial markets, math and logic test this thursday.

I would greatly appreciate if anyone could give me a heads up on what I need to know and what they might ask.

Any specific details like questions/answers would be much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## mike12nv (3 February 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Hopefully this picture of Tahiti will help you lower it




Man.... Naked Shorts!! 
That is heaven... 

You sure know how to pick nice places!


----------



## Naked shorts (3 February 2009)

mike12nv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I have been invited to join come for a 30 min financial markets, math and logic test this thursday.
> ...




I went and did that test last week.

logic test you cant really study for, financial markets test you will cruise through if you actually do any trading, and the maths test is basic arithmetic which i suggest you study you ass off for. You need to be very very very quick.

p.s. I didnt get in   I just need more then two days to revise and make my high school maths ultra fast.


----------



## mike12nv (3 February 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> I went and did that test last week.
> 
> logic test you cant really study for, financial markets test you will cruise through if you actually do any trading, and the maths test is basic arithmetic which i suggest you study you ass off for. You need to be very very very quick.
> 
> p.s. I didnt get in   I just need more then two days to revise and make my high school maths ultra fast.




Hi Naked Puts, 

Right.. thanks for your quick reponse..
Can you remember what the financial markets and logic questions were?
Were the arithmetic long or short?

Thanks a million


----------



## Naked shorts (3 February 2009)

mike12nv said:


> Hi Naked Puts,
> 
> Right.. thanks for your quick reponse..
> Can you remember what the financial markets and logic questions were?
> ...




Arithmetic was both. Logic test you can't study for. And the financial markets test you will do fine in if you have traded before. You have traded before right? You wouldn't be really showing one of the main things they are after (passion) if you haven't.

edit: One question on the financial markets test asks where the DOW is at.


----------



## Largesse (24 May 2009)

I just sent in my CV for HR to have a look at. Would love to hear something back from them. 

I'd so much prefer to trade rather do anything else for a career....

Anyone know when the next intake is? 

( looks in MRC's direction  )


----------



## investorpaul (24 May 2009)

Largesse said:


> I just sent in my CV for HR to have a look at. Would love to hear something back from them.
> 
> I'd so much prefer to trade rather do anything else for a career....
> 
> ...




What company did you send it to?


----------



## Largesse (24 May 2009)

investorpaul said:


> What company did you send it to?




Propex.

Refer to thread title


----------



## MRC & Co (24 May 2009)

Largesse said:


> Anyone know when the next intake is?




Good luck Largeese.

Sorry, got no idea when the next intake will be, I guess in September or if not, the following March.


----------



## Ashsaege (7 January 2010)

Largesse said:


> I just sent in my CV for HR to have a look at. Would love to hear something back from them.
> 
> I'd so much prefer to trade rather do anything else for a career....
> 
> ...




How Did you go Largesse? and MRC how are you enjoying your time there?


----------



## DeCal (10 February 2010)

Gents,

Student 2 Trader has officially released interviews with Propex Traders.

There are currently two interviews posted, viewable at:
http://student2trader.com/trader_interviews

One is with an successful prop trader of 2.5 years
The other is a 3 month trainee trader

The interviews are quite comprehensive, and very informative. Find out the answers to a lot of burning questions.

(Yes I am an administrator at S2T) The purpose of the post is to hopefully inform, not spam.

Regards
Damon


----------



## GotItForCheap (10 February 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------



## DeCal (10 February 2010)

Pleasure!


----------



## mazzatelli (10 February 2010)

DeCal said:


> (Yes I am an administrator at S2T) The purpose of the post is to hopefully inform, not spam.




Nice website, though I can't believe there is no love for SIG in the polls!!!


----------



## DeCal (10 February 2010)

The reason for that is that SIG is a recent addition to the polls. They've gain some love in a few days.

I'm working on getting interviews with SIG (sent them an email as of this point, no real contacts yet) to increase the student awareness of the company - hopefully we can get them some more love.

Appreciate the comment.


----------



## Largesse (10 February 2010)

now to figure out who did those interviews....

	:bananasmi


----------



## Naked shorts (10 February 2010)

Largesse said:


> now to figure out who did those interviews....
> 
> :bananasmi




well they both dont visit the forums... do they?
couldnt be mrc, he trades at night, white did property at uni and u went straight from uni to propex... mright?


----------



## skyQuake (10 February 2010)

Naked shorts said:


> well they both dont visit the forums... do they?
> couldnt be mrc, he trades at night, white did property at uni and u went straight from uni to propex... mright?




The alchemy of finance suggestion sounds like mrc, but 2.5 years is wrong. Its one of the old SPI traders though


----------



## white_goodman (10 February 2010)

Largesse said:


> now to figure out who did those interviews....
> 
> :bananasmi




well it aint you or me, im guessing the man left of the creep


----------



## Naked shorts (10 February 2010)

skyQuake said:


> The alchemy of finance suggestion sounds like mrc




<3 MRC & Soros 4eva <3


----------



## Largesse (10 February 2010)

the trainee interviewee forgot to mention that the starting salary for trainee traders is 150k base + 50% chop

probably an important point to include


----------



## Naked shorts (10 February 2010)

Largesse said:


> the trainee interviewee forgot to mention that the starting salary for trainee traders is 150k base + 50% chop
> 
> probably an important point to include




I thought it was 1k per month while training...


----------



## CascadeX (11 February 2010)

Naked shorts said:


> I thought it was 1k per month while training...




haha the trainees at this firm are getting screwed ... 1k per month ... you could make more trading yourself. amazing how firms like propex can make people suck their c**ks just by putting up a fancy website. I feel sorry for these trainees, i wouldn't say they're dumb but certainly selling themselves short and taking a huge risk with their careers. once you work at these firms, there's no turning back, all your options for any other area of finance completely get cut off.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 February 2010)

CascadeX said:


> haha the trainees at this firm are getting screwed ... 1k per month ... you could make more trading yourself. amazing how firms like propex can make people suck their c**ks just by putting up a fancy website. I feel sorry for these trainees, i wouldn't say they're dumb but certainly selling themselves short and taking a huge risk with their careers. once you work at these firms, there's no turning back, all your options for any other area of finance completely get cut off.




What a tragically wrong statement. Maybe a little burnt and bitter??


----------



## DeCal (11 February 2010)

CascadeX said:


> haha the trainees at this firm are getting screwed ... 1k per month ... you could make more trading yourself. amazing how firms like propex can make people suck their c**ks just by putting up a fancy website. I feel sorry for these trainees, i wouldn't say they're dumb but certainly selling themselves short and taking a huge risk with their careers. once you work at these firms, there's no turning back, all your options for any other area of finance completely get cut off.




Definitely a bitter statement to make.

6 months of learning about market psychology/technical/fundamental analysis in depth, while trading risk free on simulators to build ones skills is something a lot of people PAY to do. However graduates (if accepted) do this for free, and recieve some small compensation to help.

No one is denying that it isn't a risk - statistically you will fail. However, for those what want to give it a go, I only see positives.


----------



## mazzatelli (11 February 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> What a tragically wrong statement. Maybe a little burnt and bitter??




If he means transferring from prop to institutional in the future he may have a point. But nothing wrong with working at Propex. My opinion of course


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 February 2010)

mazzatelli said:


> If he means transferring from prop to institutional in the future he may have a point. But nothing wrong with working at Propex. My opinion of course




Nope, I think you will find that there has been a few that have spent time at Propex as a trainee then moved onto working in other fields.


----------



## mazzatelli (11 February 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Nope, I think you will find that there has been a few that have spent time at Propex as a trainee then moved onto working in other fields.




Sorry I didn't clarify, I'm speaking in general terms w.r.t for example moving from Propex to GS prop desk. I've no doubt the skill set from Propex, if successful is transferable to other areas.


----------



## skyQuake (11 February 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Nope, I think you will find that there has been a few that have spent time at Propex as a trainee then moved onto working in other fields.




Amen to that. 

-------------------------------------------------------
imo the trading at prop firm will not hurt your chances of going into insto directly. You may have trouble with 6-10 working hours after settling into 930-430 
You may lack certain skills after working ONLY at a prop firm. Eg. At a prop trading firm you ARE the customer, at the insto side, almost everything you do is some kind of customer service/networking.


----------



## CascadeX (11 February 2010)

mazzatelli said:


> If he means transferring from prop to institutional in the future he may have a point. But nothing wrong with working at Propex. My opinion of course




Exactly. 
Once you make these choices there's no turning back. I have always stuck with brand name firms early on in my career, and would advise younger people to start out in IBs, big 4 or retails if you can. 
This is where I started out early on in my career and have no regrets. I still work there. 
You can trade personally in your spare time, assess your performance personally, and if you can succeed consistently THEN make the jump. 
In terms of 1K a month, this is not hard to achieve trading your personal account. You could probably do that trading 1 day per week personally.
There's no big difference between trading your personal account with a broker like IB + eSignal and doing that at Propex. 

(Note: I am not a graduate, nor am I looking for work.).


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 February 2010)

HAhahahahahhahaahhahahahahaahha

Whats wrong with these two statements.


CascadeX said:


> I still work there.






CascadeX said:


> In terms of 1K a month, this is not hard to achieve trading your personal account. You could *probably *do that trading 1 day per week personally.




yeah


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 February 2010)

CascadeX said:


> There's no big difference between trading your personal account with a broker like IB + eSignal and doing that at Propex.




 Actually I couldn't disagree more strongly. To me that sounds like the dreams of someone who would "hope" to trade for themselves one day rather than from someone who KNOWS how to trade for themselves.

The benefits of prop trading are huge and clearly underestimated by punters,

Just the drag on position size from living off your capital & paying tax makes it next to impossible to survive. But punters don't want to hear this or even consider it. Got plenty more on it but I'll let dreamers dream.


----------



## CascadeX (11 February 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Actually I couldn't disagree more strongly. To me that sounds like the dreams of someone who would "hope" to trade for themselves one day rather than from someone who KNOWS how to trade for themselves.
> 
> The benefits of prop trading are huge and clearly underestimated by punters,
> 
> Just the drag on position size from living off your capital & paying tax makes it next to impossible to survive. But punters don't want to hear this or even consider it. Got plenty more on it but I'll let dreamers dream.




Yeah you're probably right in a sense. 
But I am happy where I am now. Personal trading is just a hobby to me. Even though the sums I trade are large enough to live off. What many day traders do seriously for a living, I do as a hobby. 

I would rather be at an IB than s**king **** at Propex. I prefer the lifestyle, brand name, networking and travel opportunities. 

You're still selling yourself short on 1K a month, and taking a big risk with your career later down the track however. The toilet cleaners in my building earn more than that, and I don't see why they can't trade in their personal time too ... lol ... hahahaha

But that's why firms like propex like to go after graduates ... b/c they're poor and they don't know enough about the working world. green and willing to kick shyte.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 February 2010)

CascadeX said:


> The toilet cleaners in my building earn more than that, and I don't see why they can't trade in their personal time too ... lol ... hahahaha.




Because like every other dreamer they blow out trying to turn 10,000 into a mil.

but before they even take the step in real seriousness they don't want to succeed at going it alone, either prop or private, because they have never grown up and are always looking to find a substitute to suckling their mothers tit, ie wage slave. That is where a true career of " s**king **** " lies. :


----------



## skyQuake (11 February 2010)

CascadeX said:


> Yeah you're probably right in a sense.
> But I am happy where I am now. Personal trading is just a hobby to me. Even though the sums I trade are large enough to live off. What many day traders do seriously for a living, I do as a hobby.
> 
> I would rather be at an IB than s**king **** at Propex. I prefer the lifestyle, brand name, networking and travel opportunities.
> ...




1k a month is for you to survive on. In case you dont have a job. 
The point is you're not there to get rich by earning 1k a month. The real money does not come for your 'allowance' but rather what you maker later on after you have developed skills and learned things a retail traders never even hears about or dreams about. You're getting cash backing from propex so from the start you'll have so much more potential than trading your own acct.

I think you'll find that s**king **** is what an IB does. Propex is where the big swinging dicks are.


----------



## CascadeX (11 February 2010)

skyQuake said:


> 1k a month is for you to survive on. In case you dont have a job.
> The point is you're not there to get rich by earning 1k a month. The real money does not come for your 'allowance' but rather what you maker later on after you have developed skills and learned things a retail traders never even hears about or dreams about. You're getting cash backing from propex so from the start you'll have so much more potential than trading your own acct.
> 
> I think you'll find that s**king **** is what an IB does. Propex is where the big swinging dicks are.




_"I work at Propex. I want to change my name to Greg "the swinging dick" Coffey." _


If you want to go prop then do it. Don't say you weren't warned. Touche to you for changing your name.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 February 2010)

skyQuake said:


> I think you'll find that s**king **** is what an IB does. Propex is where the big swinging dicks are.






There is none so blind that cannot see.

probably cus they have someones pubes in their eyes.


----------



## CascadeX (11 February 2010)

skyQuake said:


> I think you'll find that s**king **** is what an IB does. Propex is where the big swinging dicks are.






Trembling Hand said:


> There is none so blind that cannot see.
> 
> probably cus they have someones pubes in their eyes.




Okay I'm sorry I offended people. 

But funny you guys mention that. 

I was wondering whether you guys could help refine my trading strategy since you're all experts and are gods among traders. My problem is this;

I trade the "MY EYES GOT PUBES" futures contract. It's a new product on the SNFE. I would like to either increase my contract size but every time I want to do it, I have to s**k my boss' c**k. I don't want to do this but have to. 
The other way is to increase my drawdowns and let my "IB c**k s**ker stop loss point" increase. 

This is hard too. 
What should I do? I'm thinking i should s**k my boss' c**k more ? yes? no??
I can hardly see any more b/c there's so much pubes in my eyes. 




Please help. 

Thanks.


----------



## professor_frink (11 February 2010)

perhaps it's time the c0ck talk was toned down a little gents


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 February 2010)

clearly your boss was right to hold back position size. You got smoked on that dumb idea - selling into a news announcement. hahahahahaha


CascadeX its clear you have no idea of what size is available, in fact expected, by prop traders to move.

5 lots lol.


----------



## skyQuake (11 February 2010)

CascadeX said:


> Okay I'm sorry I offended people.
> 
> But funny you guys mention that.
> 
> ...




If you've read my post more carefully I mentioned "an IB", not a comment about interactive brokers.
Hope you didnt get hit on your 5lot when the jobs data came out.


----------



## cutz (11 February 2010)

Hi skyquake,

What's an IB ?


----------



## mazzatelli (11 February 2010)

cutz said:


> Hi skyquake,
> 
> What's an IB ?




Idiot box  jk...think of your favourite stock. What type of bank is it?


----------



## cutz (11 February 2010)

mazzatelli said:


> Idiot box  jk...think of your favourite stock. What type of bank is it?




Gotcha mazza,


----------



## MRC & Co (11 February 2010)

ha ha what a chump.

Out of 2 traders I am friends with who left Propex (not that many I know have left), one is now at a hedge fund (someone this chump is rubbishing), the other is now at an IB.

Sucking c*ck........?  Obviously has no clue what his talking about.  The work environment is better than anywhere I've ever heard of!

BTW interview is not me or anyone else from here.


----------



## MRC & Co (11 February 2010)

MRC & Co said:


> BTW interview is not me or anyone else from here.




Sorry, just to be clear, 'from here', I mean guys who work at Propex and also post on ASF, as there are a few.

Anyways, later.  GL with the trading.


----------



## MRC & Co (11 February 2010)

DeCal said:


> The reason for that is that SIG is a recent addition to the polls. They've gain some love in a few days.
> 
> I'm working on getting interviews with SIG (sent them an email as of this point, no real contacts yet) to increase the student awareness of the company - hopefully we can get them some more love.
> 
> Appreciate the comment.




A guy from SIG posts on these forums, he may stumble accross and PM you if he reads this and may be able to arrange an interview.  Though I can't remember his forum alias.

Sorry.


----------



## DeCal (12 February 2010)

Cheers MRC&CO

If anyone remembers please post or PM me.

I've been in touch with media at SIG, however I don't know if the interviews will eventuate.

Regards
Damon


----------



## robot1 (17 February 2010)

This is probably not the smartest of questions but,

Does anyone know if companies such as Propex consider people that graduated University a few years back, with non-financial degrees, for their trainee programs. Such as Engineers who trade in their spare time etc.


----------



## white_goodman (18 February 2010)

robot1 said:


> This is probably not the smartest of questions but,
> 
> Does anyone know if companies such as Propex consider people that graduated University a few years back, with non-financial degrees, for their trainee programs. Such as Engineers who trade in their spare time etc.




they would


----------



## chern (18 February 2010)

Anyone tried out for Propex this year?


----------



## chern (18 February 2010)

What is it like working there? Has anyone gone through the program here?


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 February 2010)

chern said:


> What is it like working there? Has anyone gone through the program here?




About 4 or 5 I think. You may want to have a look here,

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11988


----------



## chern (18 February 2010)

thanks for the link TH, I think I've read that a while back when I did a search on the forum.

the uncertainty of not knowing when you become profitable is what bugs me, but I guess it is always good to try for the best, but prepare for the worst.

oh well..  no point thinking about it until I hear from them again.


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 September 2012)

Roll up Roll up!

Come join the dark side. :vader:




http://www.seek.com.au/job/22890930


----------



## CanOz (4 September 2012)

Mmmmmm Singapore .....


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 September 2012)

CanOz said:


> Mmmmmm Singapore .....




Jump in Can its a no-risk/high reward trade. Cannot find them looking at charts.........


----------



## boofis (4 September 2012)

CanOz said:


> Mmmmmm Singapore .....




Mmmmmm Sydney > Singapore, haha.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (4 September 2012)

I got invited to the initial stage starting with the 1 month online trial in a few weeks. I'm a bit nervous, despite trading now for amost 5 years - I think it's mostly quitting a job where I have great conditions and have a good reputation. I'm firmly committed to becoming a trader but I guess that first step is the hardest.

Trembling Hand / T/A / Others, any advice on those taking the first step outside of the regular work life?


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 September 2012)

KurwaJegoMac said:


> Trembling Hand any advice on those taking the first step outside of the regular work life?




No -I've never had regular work to understand whats diff.   :


----------



## nulla nulla (4 September 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> No -I've never had regular work to understand whats diff.   :




Touche' . lol


----------



## CanOz (4 September 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> Jump in Can its a no-risk/high reward trade. Cannot find them looking at charts.........





It's just too good to be true....unfortunately I'm stuck in a two bit town in the middle of northern china!

CanOz


----------



## skc (4 September 2012)

KurwaJegoMac said:


> I got invited to the initial stage starting with the 1 month online trial in a few weeks. I'm a bit nervous, despite trading now for amost 5 years - I think it's mostly quitting a job where I have great conditions and have a good reputation. I'm firmly committed to becoming a trader but I guess that first step is the hardest.
> 
> Trembling Hand / T/A / Others, any advice on those taking the first step outside of the regular work life?




You will wonder why you hang on to your regular work life for so long. 

And I assume you are not burning your bridges with your current work, so you can always go back to the same/similiar conditions and reputation you currently enjoy, if things don't workout.


----------



## jonafern (22 September 2012)

KurwaJegoMac said:


> I got invited to the initial stage starting with the 1 month online trial in a few weeks. I'm a bit nervous, despite trading now for amost 5 years - I think it's mostly quitting a job where I have great conditions and have a good reputation. I'm firmly committed to becoming a trader but I guess that first step is the hardest.
> 
> Trembling Hand / T/A / Others, any advice on those taking the first step outside of the regular work life?




Should also consider how long it will take for you to become profitable. From what I've heard people from their trading course are on the simulator for at least six months and then you have to have a decent clip size to make a decent income. 

Good luck.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (22 September 2012)

Thanks for the advice all.

I'm really looking forward to trying and if I don't get in I can always go back to what I was doing.

Regardless, i'm convinced that trading is what I want to do full time so whether it be via a prop shop (ideal) or my own capital, I'm concentrating all my efforts towards that goal.

It's not easy, but then again being successful in such an endeavour never is.


----------



## jonafern (22 September 2012)

KurwaJegoMac said:


> Thanks for the advice all.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to trying and if I don't get in I can always go back to what I was doing.
> 
> ...




Good luck. I just got offered a prop deal yesterday. Very happy with it and going to be a lot of hard work ahead.


----------



## SuperGlue (23 September 2012)

Ad says:
"This first month is to be completed online (i.e. from your home)."

Is this held during the daytime or anytime that suits us?



TH,

What are the markets are you allowed to trade on?  ES, Crude Oil, SPI, Hang Seng, etc.


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 September 2012)

SuperGlue said:


> TH,
> 
> What are the markets are you allowed to trade on?  ES, Crude Oil, SPI, Hang Seng, etc.




Are you asking about me or Propex? I have only asked for Honkers. No reason to add more but I know I can if I want to. 

If you are asking what markets can you trade if you are with Propex any and all futs including bonds and ASX equities.


----------



## SuperGlue (23 September 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> Are you asking about me or Propex? I have only asked for Honkers. No reason to add more but I know I can if I want to.
> 
> If you are asking what markets can you trade if you are with Propex any and all futs including bonds and ASX equities.






Its with Propex. You've answered it.

Thanks.


----------

